# LED lighting 125 gallon low tech?



## thinkrevolutionx (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi all, I just picked up a new 125 (standard size) gallon tank, I plan to basically do low / medium light plants, no c02. I definitely want LED lighting but I have two primary concerns.

1) Am I better off going with two 30" fixtures or 36" fixtures? (72" tank) 

2) How do I effectively bridge // set up these fixtures since obviously they won't have the edge to mount to on the inner portion over the tank?

3) Recommendations for units? 

Thanks!


----------



## Topekoms (Dec 19, 2013)

You could go a couple ways. Some fixtures come with mounts to afix to the sides of the tank and are raised off the water or you could build a canopy and use a hanging fixture. Just depends on how you want to do it and what kind of lights you are looking at getting.


----------



## gabriel.mi (Jun 16, 2014)

I would take two fixtures and eventually try a DIY solution to "glue" (fix, mount, stick) together the two fixtures in the middle of the tank, and use their left/right supports only - that if you don't want them hanging. The actual solution depends on the construction of the fixture, it's hard to day without knowing how they're built.

Unfortunately I can't recommend any LED light fixtures, I'll leave that to the experts.


----------



## MeCasa (Apr 22, 2014)

Agree with Topekoms. Go to Google images and search

Aquarium light hood
Aquarium light pendant

That would give you a good idea of what you like

That's a good step 1


Tina Turner - Proud Mary


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

thinkrevolutionx said:


> Hi all, I just picked up a new 125 (standard size) gallon tank, I plan to basically do low / medium light plants, no c02. I definitely want LED lighting but I have two primary concerns.
> 
> 1) Am I better off going with two 30" fixtures or 36" fixtures? (72" tank)
> 
> ...


You CAN get 72" units..
72" aluminum square stock makes a good "hanging bar" .. Even conduit works.

Heck buy this and glue your own LEd's to it.. 
http://shop.stevesleds.com/Aluminum...3-1-1-4-Bare-Heatsink-Tubing.htm?productId=24

72" BML:
_$465.00_ per fixture


----------



## thinkrevolutionx (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm thinking the finnex units match what i'm looking for in terms of light output and price etc.. just a matter of trying to mate them together and do even light distribution. The pendant LED lighting while nice, is too expensive from what i've seen.


----------



## bpizzuto (Apr 22, 2013)

I have a 125 tank and I went with (3) 24" Finnex Ray 2s, their mounting bracket can be mated together using the mounting screws included. I use Lego's to raise them off tank about 6" Each bracket lined up with the support brackets on tank.


----------



## thinkrevolutionx (Feb 14, 2011)

bumping this up as i'm finally ready to pull the trigger 

I think i'm going to go with 3 24" units just for balance (unless that's overkill and should just go with 2 36" units..)

The question becomes, which model?! So many options and the names are confusing.

Basically low light non co2 standard size 125 gallon tanks with beginner plants. I don't want to run into any algae problems and my primary concern is the fish looking nice 

Thanks!


----------



## tizzite (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm wondering this too. I was thinking of maybe [2] Ray 2's 30", and maybe a single Monster Ray 48". Or would that be too much light?


----------

